# ECM Tuning/West Palm Beach Area



## Jerry Libes (May 18, 2005)

Anyone know of a knowlegeable tuner in the above area; I have a CAI, MAS and soon-to-install exhaust. I didn't notice much of power increase on my '05 GTO and do not want to have the same experience.


----------



## Mike Norris (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Jerry,

I come down to Horsepower Sales in the Pompano Beach area about every 2-3 weeks and I am heading there on 4/12-4/13 to tune about 6-8 cars for them. You can call 954-984-8040 and ask for Jeremy or Roger to set up an appointment. Or you can call me direct to do the tuning at my shop here in the Orlando area. Feel free to call me at 407-616-2518 with any questions and hope this helps.

Mike Norris


----------

